# To make coats shine?



## tamingione18 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi everyone, my two Shepherd babies are three and two years old; male and female. One is black and the other is brown is black. Their coats are beautiful and I would like to keep them that way. I "heard" that a tablespoon of olive oil in their food is good for them. Do you agree?


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

I have heard olive oil is good. I use salmon oil, it made a huge difference in Bear's coat.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Salmon and coconut oil are fantastic


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I would not suggest the use of Olive Oil.
Olive Oil contains a lot of Omega 6's. Kibble is full of Omega 6. 
If you add more, by using the Olive Oil, it can throw off the balance of the Omega 3's which are SO important for skin, coat, allergies, the reduction of inflammation, blood pressure and a host of other bodily functions.

I agree with Shade and amburger16 about the Salmon Oil and Coconut Oil for coat, skin, and good health.

This is a FANTASTIC Human Grade product that is a combination of Herring Oil, Coconut Oil, Hemp Oil and Vit. E....all rolled in one.... a one stop shop!  SH-EMP OIL Nutritional oil 

Another suggestion would be a Human grade Salmon Oil from the Wholistic Pet: Salmon Oil (contains E): Wholistic Wild Deep Sea Salmon Oil? - Skin & Coat - Canine

If you do the oils separately the Coconut Oil should be human grade, USDA, Raw, Virgin, Organic (NO Hexane) Coconut Oil found in health food stores. It comes in a jar and is in a solid form and white in color. Work up slowly to 1 teaspoon per 10-20 pounds of your dog.

Krill Oil is a great source of Omega 3's and contains more EPA than fish oil. This is the one I use along with my Sh-emp Oil: Shopping Basket - Mercola.com Easy pump bottle.

Whenever adding something new to your dogs diet, always begin with smaller amounts for several days and work up to desired/suggested dosages, so as not to cause gut upset. 

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## ratite (Sep 1, 2015)

as mentioned above, coconut and fish oil work great. egg has also worked for me.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

We use Shemp oil, my vet has commented in how nice Fritz's coat is!


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah i think oils generally contribute in maintaining that smooth coat.


----------



## MaximusLeviticus (Oct 21, 2015)

I use OMEGA magic plus once a day + Vitality DF large bites...


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Brush them a lot too.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Salmon and coconut oil are excellent. I have had good results with Olewo carrots and beets. A general vitamin can help also. Conditioning coat sprays also help keep the coat and skin moistureized


----------



## tamingione18 (Nov 14, 2015)

*Can't thank you enough...*

This is why i love this forum!! I am new to this and I am raising my GSD's alone! Your comments really help and I am looking to make these positive changes for their coats and diet today. Have a wonderful weekend everyone.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

What works for me; good food and regular exercise, Omega 3 (or raw sprat fish), Animastrah 2x year, Quail eggs, bath with dermatological shampoo for dogs (if there is a need for bath) and occasional vacuuming  

I had a luck with their coat, it doesn't require regular brushing but I know it helps natural skin oil production and distribution.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

qbchottu said:


> Conditioning coat sprays also help keep the coat and skin moistureized


Which one do you like?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I've had success with the quality horse sprays like Eqqus, ManeNTail, and show sheen. 
I really like earthbath and isle of dog also.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Another vote for coconut oil.  

I've fed grizzy salmon oil and eggs for years, but after I started adding coconut oil to my adult's food, her coat became glossier and sleeker than ever. My adult gets approx. 1tbsp per day, and 5 month old puppy is getting approx. 1tsp per day. 

If you buy the giant gallon plastic tub off of Amazon (organic/cold press), portion it into canning jars and keep in the fridge, it lasts a good long time and saves a lot of money. I just keep one jar on the counter so it stays soft, and pull a new one out of the fridge as needed. During times of the year when they swim in the lake daily, I use EQyss spray as qbchottu mentioned. Good stuff, and since it's meant for horses, it comes in nice big bottles that also last a while.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks, Ash. I use Earthbath shampoos, and I have used Show Sheen too. Actually, I think I may have an Earthbath spray somewhere around too, I'll have to look for it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Which EQyss spray do you guys like? I've used their Mikro-Tek anti-itch shampoo and spray but not any of the coat conditioners.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

It's good stuff - I find Earthbath or the horse products tend to last quite awhile even with multiple uses per day. Nice naturally pleasing smell and coat doesn't get that brittle, dusty, dry look that comes with weather changes. 

I almost never bathe my dogs - just wet down a towel, wipe down the coat well, spray with conditioning spray, and brush out. Works well - better than stripping skin of oils with repeated bathing


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I like Eqyuss microtek or marigold spray. 
Show sheen red bottle is always good too

Lasts forever and has wide range of application if it's the horse formulation.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Which EQyss spray do you guys like? I've used their Mikro-Tek anti-itch shampoo and spray but not any of the coat conditioners.


I really like the Avocado EQyss spray, it comes in a black bottle with big green letters. When they're in and out of the lake every day, I usually dry with a towel, spray with EQyss, and then brush lightly. It totally prevents the musky lakewater smell, and also prevents the dry "puffball" look. The scent is mild/pleasant enough, I don't like my dogs smelling like flowery perfume factories.  I rarely give a full-on bath, only when someone manages to roll in something particularly foul or after a muddy camping trip.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

qbchottu said:


> Show sheen red bottle is always good too.


That's the one I have. I hate the super strong scent, but the nice thing is that it wears off once it dries. I'm almost out, so maybe I'll try one of the EQyss ones next.


----------

